# Tracker porch fitting



## jjv (Apr 20, 2008)

Autotrail roll out canopy.....has anyone experience of fitting a Kampa Rally (or any other) porch awning to these canopies. At present I have Fiamma roll out which Kampa fits perfectly, but it does have the channel on the front face. I am wondering if it will fit the new Tracker I have on order. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a Sunncamp porch that I use on my Dakota. 

It has an Omnistore awning and the "C" channel is not actually on the front face of the awning so I have to unwind the roll out a short way to fit the porch and then wind it back in.

Its not any sort of problem and I wouldn't be without the porch !!!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

There is no reason why it shouldn't fit. As far as I am aware the awning is the same. The new Tracker is taller than the older 2011 model. I am not familiar with your awning, but if it covers the door, make sure the door clears the awning roof when opening and closing.


----------

